# Sunncamp maestro HT awning instructions



## SandraF (Oct 24, 2010)

Help! We have just bought a used Sunncamp maestro awning without instructions and can't work out how to erect the frame.

Does anyone have a copy of the instructions?

Thanks


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

it doesnt seem to be listed maestro??

http://www.sunnflair.com/pages/instruction_manuals

Andy


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I think Sunncamp are made by Sunnflair, but on the web site a Maestro is not mentioned.

Maybe worth a phone call or email?

Details of manuals attached:
http://www.sunnflair.com/pages/instruction_manuals

On the other hand I could be totally wrong!!


----------

